# Toro 724 Thoughts



## andymick32 (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm looking to buy a Toro 724 that looks to be in decent shape for $225. The owner has used it sparingly and still has had it serviced yearly. He believes it is about 12 years old. Is this a good price? Any problems I should be aware of with this model? I have limited funds, so anything new is out of the question.










Thanks


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello andymick, welcome to *SBF!!* thats like a bigger verson of my 521 and hard to come by in these part. at $225 it would be in my garage


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I removed your other thread and moved detdrbuzzard's reply over here. Starting two threads with the same question just gets confusing.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA to the form. I don't think toro had problems with that model. they did downsize it from the early 80's though. but for 200.00 go 4 it. MAHALO!!!!!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I'd buy it. Toro makes a fine blower. I think the owner stuck that $25 on there for bargaining room though. Just me though. Hope you get it but still, give it a good going over.


----------



## andymick32 (Feb 6, 2014)

He was asking $300 and I offered $200, ended up settling on $225. I'm going to move some snow tomorrow. I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## andymick32 (Feb 6, 2014)

Micah, what part of PA are you from? I'm a PA native myself, live in Somerset.


----------



## andymick32 (Feb 6, 2014)

Does anybody know how I can find out exactly how old it is?


----------



## andymick32 (Feb 6, 2014)

I looked up the model # and serial # on the website, it's a 1996 model. Older than I was hoping. Hopefully it holds up.


----------



## andymick32 (Feb 6, 2014)

So I've used the snowblower about 5 times now and I'm not real impressed. It gets clogged very easily and does not throw the snow very far at all. Would an impeller kit help?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

andymick32 said:


> Micah, what part of PA are you from? I'm a PA native myself, live in Somerset.


Waynesboro, Pa. Retired and moved up here just about a year ago. Nice place and we're happy we made the move. I've been tnrough Somerset once or twice.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

andymick32 said:


> So I've used the snowblower about 5 times now and I'm not real impressed. It gets clogged very easily and does not throw the snow very far at all. Would an impeller kit help?


Sure it would help if there's any gap between the impellers and drum. That thing ought to be flingin' the snow. Are you sure maybe the impeller belt is good and tight?


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

An impeller kit, properly installed, should help with both the clogging and the throwing distance. Also, "slicking" all surfaces that come in contact with snow is a big help. MH


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

*kit will definately help!*

I just put an impeller kit on the 1979 524 I picked up last week and it was a huge difference. We had about 6-8 inches of wet snow on long island two days ago and then it rained all day on top of it. The day of the storm it was throwing slushy snow about 5-10 feet. My buddy picked up an old truck mud flap from a junkyard a few days ago and gave me a few strips so I decided to put it on there today and went over to my neighbors driveway which was 1/2 done and it was throwing the slushy stuff about 15-20 feet now. It took all of 15 minutes and made a big difference! Highly recommend it. 
Here's a pix- guys on here make better versions, but this was my first attempt at it.


----------



## mikey517 (Feb 20, 2014)

Greetings,
I have the exact same machine that I purchased in 1994. It is a great dependable machine. Mine has been kept either in my basement or garage, and starts on 1 or 2 pulls each time. I don't even drain it or run it dry in the summer. Very well built.

That being said, I noticed that it wasn't throwing very far, would actually clog more than normal. We had gotten over 20" of wet heavy snow / ice in a 2 week span. I thought that it was finally giving up the ghost. But a quick check and I found the impeller / auger belt was stretched. It had never been changed. A 30" x1/2" v-belt from the local auto parts store, and about 10 total minutes, and the snow was flinging farther than it had in years.

I would buy that machine in a New York minute, especially after reading here that all new machines have engines made in other than USA locations.


----------



## andymick32 (Feb 6, 2014)

That's good to know! You can definitely tell it is well built and mine starts in 1-2 pulls every time as well.

I'll try a new belt before I get an impeller kit.


----------



## mikey517 (Feb 20, 2014)

I never heard of an impeller kit till this thread. I may have to try one, though I've had no problems with it all these years. My ONLY dislike is the augur shroud-really makes changing a shear pin on the fly a real pain (NOT that it happens often)


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

when ever you buy some thing used it is always a good idea to replace the simple things like belts, plug, oil. because the party that had it might not have done anything to it.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

before adding the impeller kit andymick change the belts, yes both belts cause you don't know how old they are
i stayed in somerset while visiting a friend that lives in frackville. a group of us rode down to visit the flight 93 memorial the week before the anniversery. from there we went to senica rocks then back up to bedford, pa where we parted ways and i headed west on the toll road for home


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

mikey517 said:


> I never heard of an impeller kit till this thread. I may have to try one, though I've had no problems with it all these years. My ONLY dislike is the augur shroud-really makes changing a shear pin on the fly a real pain (NOT that it happens often)


 if it is a toro there are NO BLOODY SHEER PINS. only grade 5 bolts. or use stainless steel they are the same as grade 5. MAHALO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikey517 (Feb 20, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> if it is a toro there are NO BLOODY SHEER PINS. only grade 5 bolts. or use stainless steel they are the same as grade 5. MAHALO!!!!!!!!!!!


That's actually what I do. I got a supply of nuts, 3 1/2 bolts and washers... A bit easier to change sitting in a driveway in the cold and replacing them. 

Actually, the only side I've ever needed to replace is (if one is facing the bucket) the left side (opposite gas tank).


----------

